
Sumo Logic S-1 - raiyu
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1643269/000119312520227201/d821436ds1.htm
======
user5994461
>>> For fiscal 2018, 2019, and 2020, our revenue was $67.8 million, $103.6
million, and $155.1 million

>>> We generated net losses of $32.4 million, $47.8 million, $92.1 million

The revenues are good and increasing, but the losses, omg.

edit: OMG they got the numbers wrong? check pages 3 and page 13-14. Dates
don't match, 2019 and 2020 are mixed up?

~~~
otoburb
I checked p. 3 and pp. 13-14 -- numbers match.

~~~
user5994461
Check the headers, 2019 and 2020 aren't in place, or maybe an issue with
Firefox rendering.

~~~
otoburb
I haven't been able to find a PDF version of the S-1 filing myself to compare.
I will note that I'm also using Firefox and headers are aligned for me.

The irony is that everybody bemoans PDF yet formatting control is exactly why
it has such staying power despite being such a hated de facto publishing
format.

~~~
azinman2
PDF fulfills a need that nothing else satisfies: a vector format that’s
universally supported and guarantees that its layout will be the same
everywhere, especially when printing.

------
eps
So it seems that we are finally entering a market bubble of a _familiar_ type.

Dotcom 2.0

~~~
edoceo
Maybe I'm old but somehow this feels like 3.

E: quick stats on IPO [https://www.statista.com/statistics/270290/number-of-
ipos-in...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/270290/number-of-ipos-in-the-
us-since-1999/)

~~~
skinnymuch
Is there a way to see this? Seems like maybe logging in might let me see one
stat. Any actual way to see this consistently?

------
m3kw9
Yep, everyone is jumping into the crazy before it’s over

------
brian_herman__
I think we should change the link to this:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1643269/000119312520...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1643269/000119312520227201/d821436ds1.htm)

~~~
hbcondo714
Yup, someone else posted the original .gov source when it was released by the
SEC:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24259821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24259821)

~~~
brian_herman__
Oh thx!

------
bob1029
> Our multi-tenant, cloud-native platform was architected by big data and
> security experts and has been in operation continuously for nearly a decade.
> Our platform is built on a modern, microservices-based application and cloud
> architecture, leverages security-first principles, and incorporates
> artificial intelligence and machine learning, or AI/ML, algorithms to
> deliver real-time actionable insights.

Not a single technology buzzword went unused in this document.

~~~
magixx
They forgot to mention server less

~~~
bob1029
I regret to inform you...

> Notifications. Our alerts can directly notify users or teams via emails or
> other direct means, integrate with third party ticketing or workflow tools,
> such as OpsGenie, PagerDuty, ServiceNow, Slack, or trigger APIs, scripts, or
> serverless functions on AWS, Azure, or GCP.

~~~
actuator
To be fair to them, at least this para is more on what the customer demand is.

------
natas
based on the S-1 I don't see how they will ever be profitable.

~~~
xtracto
I am really surprised that AWS hasn't already built a competing product like
Splunk, Sumo or ELK. Their CloudWatch offering is so obscure and in general
not useful.

~~~
acdha
CloudWatch Insights and their security tools make me think that they’re
exploring the idea but planning to grow up organically rather than try a
direct feature comparison against established customers.

------
PanosJee
Anyone using it?

~~~
zug_zug
Yes. I am the devops lead at a startup and it's an absolutely essential piece
of our devops stack.

It's basically the Lite version of splunk, 90% of the features at 10% of the
cost (which matters when we're talking 10s of thousands of dollars per year).

~~~
xtracto
Do you know how much does it cost per month per GB?

I implemented SumoLogic about 5 years ago at another company and it was great.
At some point we will need it in our current company (we have ELK, but it is
clunky) and it does not compare with what sumo had to offer 5 years ago. But
their pricing page has some crap "credit" metric that does not let you compare
it.

~~~
purpleteam1
Their pricing page has price per gb:
[https://www.sumologic.com/pricing/](https://www.sumologic.com/pricing/) Says
the "essentials" is 2.50 per gb so if you're pumping 10gb a month it would be
like $750 per month.

------
npv789
losses losses everywhere

